# Ta Crank Torque (?)



## drglinski (Apr 12, 2016)

While doing a shakedown ride on the Sports Tourer that I've been restoring....after two miles the left side crank arm came off.  I guess I didn't get it tight enough when I put it back on.  How tight should the bolt be?  It's currently between snug and red faced grunt tight.  I know these are aluminum cranks and I'm concerned about over tightening them and destroying something.  Are there any torque ratings on these bolts?

Thanks


----------



## Schwinn499 (Apr 12, 2016)

drglinski said:


> While doing a shakedown ride on the Sports Tourer that I've been restoring....after two miles the left side crank arm came off.  I guess I didn't get it tight enough when I put it back on.  How tight should the bolt be?  It's currently between snug and red faced grunt tight.  I know these are aluminum cranks and I'm concerned about over tightening them and destroying something.  Are there any torque ratings on these bolts?
> 
> Thanks



Good question, i was riding my chrome SLT the other day and noticed a click in the BB...turns out one crank arm was a little loose. Something ill be double checking from now on when I do the final once over on my builds.


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 12, 2016)

http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair...nd-installation-three-piece#article-section-3


----------



## fattyre (Apr 13, 2016)

Install the crank, and remove bolt/nut.    If the arm is flush to the spindle life life of you crank could almost be over.  Alloy is way softer than the hardened steel spindle and some crank arms just get worn out.  Over tightening time and time again can cause this.  Also riding a loose crank arm is a really good way to cause fast excessive wear.  Its best to just stop riding as soon as your cranks starts to loosen.

I like to use a light film of grease on the tapers and bolt threads.  Makes the install easier and helps prevent creaking later on.

As previously mentioned, its a good idea to periodically check to make sure your crank bolts are tight if you put allot of miles on your bike.

As always, Sheldon Browns got you covered!

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/bbtaper.html


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 13, 2016)

There is much debate on greasing the spindles.


----------

